# Cardiologist



## ZeldaGirl712 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello  I have heard a lot about people with thyroid issues seeing a cardiologist. I'm assuming because thyroid issued can cause heart disease? I have Hashimotos. Being that I have been having chest pain and pain in my left arm off and on for the last couple months, plus the anxiety and panic attacks... Should I see a cardiologist or am I becoming a hypochondriac? Advice is appreciated


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ZeldaGirl712 said:


> Hello  I have heard a lot about people with thyroid issues seeing a cardiologist. I'm assuming because thyroid issued can cause heart disease? I have Hashimotos. Being that I have been having chest pain and pain in my left arm off and on for the last couple months, plus the anxiety and panic attacks... Should I see a cardiologist or am I becoming a hypochondriac? Advice is appreciated


Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?

Certainly your symptoms would warrant a cardiologist visit - and would also give you some peace of mind.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you on thyroxine replacement? When a person has chest pain and pain in the arm, it would be very wise to see a cardiologist. By all means. Please do it!

Hugs,


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

ZeldaGirl712 said:


> Hello  I have heard a lot about people with thyroid issues seeing a cardiologist. I'm assuming because thyroid issued can cause heart disease? I have Hashimotos. Being that I have been having chest pain and pain in my left arm off and on for the last couple months, plus the anxiety and panic attacks... Should I see a cardiologist or am I becoming a hypochondriac? Advice is appreciated


I visit a cardiologist, simply because my thyroid issues were directly responsible for my afib, irregular heartbeats and other issues.

The cardiologist quickly diagnosed other issues, that without his help, would have gone uncorrected. For example, when on business trips, I'd be sound asleep, having a wonderful dream (of day with a beautiful girl) , and I'd wake up at 2 AM, with a racing heart that would not calm down. That's no panic attack, I'm not worried about anything, I'm completely happy and calm. Yet, my heart is going 200 beats per minute and I now can't sleep. I'd dress, go for a walk around the hotel and my heart would calm down, and back to sleep I'd go.

The first time it happened, I went to the ER. They said "panic attack" and I simply could not accept that. I really was happy and not stressed or panicky.

The cardiologist knew right away how to treat this. He said that restaurant food is loaded with salt. Since it only happened on business trips, and I was not eating at home, it was simply the salt increasing the load on my heart, causing problems. Sure enough, taking a diuretic solves the issue while I'm travelling.


----------

